# Best Service Engine - Where's MAGIX E-License Manager??? Feeling miserable !!



## constaneum (Aug 19, 2013)

I've been having miserable days troubleshooting my activated libraries which no longer work ever since i've upgraded from previous Engine (powered by Yellow tools) to the latest version Engine (powered by MAGIX). Found out MAGIX E-License manager which is supposed to be installed can't seem to be located when i perform a "search" for the license manager. :evil: Strange enough to say MAGIX E-License manager is nowhere to be found when the update message indicates everything is installed successfully, including "MAGIX E-License Manager". Any idea where the heck is that MAGIX E-License Manager located???? Is there any way to have that E-License Manager to be manually installed instead?????? argh !!! :x


----------



## 667 (Aug 19, 2013)

Are these for Best Service libraries? (e.g. Desert Winds, Forest Kingdom, etc.?)

Those are activated via the Best Service website now. If you log in to their site you can activate products, import from Yellow Tools account, etc.


----------



## Takabuntu (Aug 19, 2013)

667 has an excellent point. If these licenses are for the Best Service libraries you should contact Best Service instead of Magix and they'll help you to sort it out. I have been helped by their customer service and they couldn't have picked their name better  I also had to transfer my Yellow Tools licenses to the Best Service, but it was quite easy to do. They are situated in Germany so mind the time difference or e-mail them, which worked equally well for me.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 19, 2013)

I've already emailed Best Service support channel. They've found the situation weird and remotely troubleshooted my problem via Teamviewer. They found out some problem with MAGIX E-License Manager which can't be prompted. They gonna seek their developers to check. I'm sooo grateful that they even provide remote assistance ! What a good customer support !! Thumbs up, Best Service !!


----------



## Sid Francis (Aug 19, 2013)

Yellow tools is now owned by Magix but they did NOT fix the problems with the old yellow tools programs. I bought Origami and I could never use it because the f... licence manger didn´t accept the (correct and unused) license numbers until all my three licenses were used ( in failed attempts) Magix recovered the licenses but the same happened again. So I learned my bit with yellow tools programs....

P.S: happened with the challenge/response system, not with the e-licenser


----------



## constaneum (Aug 19, 2013)

so up till now you can't use it at all ? Didn't get Best Service to fix the problem for yea??? :shock:


----------



## Sid Francis (Aug 20, 2013)

I didn´t buy it through best service, I bought it directly at yellow tools when they still existed.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 20, 2013)

Same here. I bought it from Yellow tools previously. Now seeking Best Service to assist. (o) ~o)


----------



## Sid Francis (Aug 20, 2013)

write directly to MAGIX support, Best service is only a dealer. Magix support is friendly but a bit amateurish


----------



## kitekrazy (Aug 20, 2013)

This is a situation where I would favor if they went to iLok. YT had the worst CR activation ever. (wouldn't work in Fire Fox) One thing was nice that if you had a YT Independence Pro 2.5 license, you got a free upgrade to 3.0 and some other freebies since I had YT Candy.

I'm still confused on who's the real developer. Was YT a Best Service engine or not?


----------



## pulse (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey all  

From what I understand any product using the sampler Engine contact Best Service for technical support. If you are using Independence contact Magix 

Hope that helps!

Anthony


----------



## constaneum (Aug 20, 2013)

Ewww !!1 I hate all those USB License Dongle based system. Once your license dongle spoilt, everything will go haywire with license verification. Don't forget that for USB license dongle base softwares, they have a verification mechanism to verify that the USB license dongle is always plugged in before starting up the software. Once the mechanism detects that the presence of the USB license dongle isn't there (due to lost, misplaced or even faulty), then the software won't work. Then you'll gonna purchase online for new replacement or even send back for warranty claim which might take days or even weeks (depending on which country you're from). Can u imagine the disruption of workflow due to such minor issue? That's why for me, no more license dongle base softwares (software or sample developers out there, you know whom i'm referring to....=p). Best service is kinda responsive in terms of customer support and they even willing to remotely access your music workstation to troubleshoot. It's the first time i've received such helpful support even though the issue hasn't been resolved yet. I'll still SALUTE THEM for their remote support effort which I didn't see from other competitor's customer service!!!


----------



## 667 (Aug 20, 2013)

kitekrazy @ Tue Aug 20 said:


> This is a situation where I would favor if they went to iLok. YT had the worst CR activation ever. (wouldn't work in Fire Fox) One thing was nice that if you had a YT Independence Pro 2.5 license, you got a free upgrade to 3.0 and some other freebies since I had YT Candy.
> 
> I'm still confused on who's the real developer. Was YT a Best Service engine or not?


Hahahaha someone has never tried to add a license to iLok.com when running a 64-bit OS  It was broken for YEARS and their website kept saying "we are working on Firefox 3 compatibility" when FF was up to like version 18 or 19.

Of course their new license manager-- now that the kinks are worked out-- is a billion times better so I will actually give PACE some most begrudged Kudos for that. I might even buy ZDT from them now that they are have theft/loss coverage. 



constaneum @ Tue Aug 20 said:


> Ewww !!1 I hate all those USB License Dongle based system.


Well this is a strange and unusual opinion never before seen on vi-control 

In all seriousness though you're a bit mistaken about iLok in the sense that they do offer "protection" which they call Zero Down Time which gives to temp 14-day licenses while you send them your defective/broken iLok. They also have theft/loss option now.

I do not think Steinberg or VSL offer this with their dongles though and as I'm a few grand into those products I'm starting to wish they would. :-(


----------



## constaneum (Aug 22, 2013)

At last !!!! Best service manage to resolve the problem after days of remote troubleshooting !! Truly grateful for their support !!!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 30, 2014)

Wish I had read this thread before updating the Engine 2 drivers!
What a @#$%^& lousy system.
My libraries' samples are not being seen by the stupid sampler, despite the fact that I activated them at the Best Service web site.
A truly pathetic platform.
Tari, why are you still putting out libraries on such an archaic system!?
:evil:


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 30, 2014)

Best Service is best service!

Friends, sorry to read this about the MAGIX E-License Manager.


----------



## kitekrazy (Mar 31, 2014)

The whole situation is odd and confusing to me. 

If you have a Yellow Tools account everything was transferred to Magix. Independence Pro 3 is free for those having v. 2.5.

Yellow Tools is the example of worrying over protecting our product instead of improving it. Proprietary dongles.... :| 

I think you also have to register your now Magix software online at a difficult place to find.

I have no clue how Magix stays in business. They have the worst licensing/authorization ever. It's kinda sad though. Their entry level DAW was actually good back in the 90's.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for your help.
I did authorize the libraries at the Best Service site, to no avail.
From what I have read online, people have experienced these issues for a couple of years now.
You'd think Best Service would have solved those issues, or at least posted a walk through on how to solve them.
nope.
It may have to do with wanting to filter out all cracked licenses by forcing people to go through them in order to get things going, but it does penalize legit users.
Not to mention that I was working on a project that was using those samples, and I hadn't rendered them yet.
Fortunately, my deadline is not another couple of weeks, or else I would have been really pissed!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 2, 2014)

Continuation of the Best Service saga:
Today, the tech from BS (I do like their acronym) failed to show up for the remote session that we had scheduled yesterday.
I had to leave but left open the remote application.
When I returned the problem had been taken care of.
He emailed me to say that he didn't make the appointment because he had something important to do.
How about you let me know about that beforehand, so that I don't sit around and waste my time.

The issue was simple folder hierarchy due to the switch from Yellow Tools to Best Service.
Since many people that bought the libraries before the switch all experience that issue, why don't they post a simple recommendation on how to address this?!

To those that may experience it in the future: make sure that your folder looks like this:
Best Service Libraries\Forest Kingdom Library 
That's it.
Rather than waiting 4 days for a fix, a small blurb at your site would solve the problem in 5 minutes...

Best Service = BS


----------

